# Subcontractors wanted: Syracuse, NY northern suburbs



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking for subcontractors with reliable trucks/plows for residential plowing for the 2011-2012 season, in northern suburbs of Syracuse, NY.

Baldwinsville, Liverpool, Phoenix

Must be personally reliable, and have reliable equipment and AM/PM availability.

Looking for subs for full time commitments, and subs for back up/fill in work.

Please PM me, or email me at [email protected]


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt........


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

******Bump*******

Email or PM for details


----------



## snowman8120 (Sep 5, 2011)

send me an email with all the info about the work. We might have some equipment available to help you out. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

snowman8120;1304242 said:


> send me an email with all the info about the work. We might have some equipment available to help you out. Thanks. [email protected]


Email sent. Thanks.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump... Still looking for a couple guys.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump...

Looking for some back-up/fill in guys.


----------

